# Roll stops?



## gtriever (May 23, 2018)

I'm interested in expanding my pen turning towards segmented, clipless, and kitless pens. I've already found a lot of suppliers for components, with one exception: roll stops. The stops I've found so far are $10, $20 and up. Does anybody have a source they could share for inexpensive roll stops, or info/ideas on making your own?

Thanks,
Art


----------



## mark james (May 23, 2018)

For this pen, I found a bunch of cheap stud earring sets at a local mall store.  The quality may not be what you want, but it's an option.

https://www.claires.com/us/jewelry/earrings/stud-earrings/


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 23, 2018)

OK Art :
You got me on this one!!!!  Roll stop, Back in  my drag racing days we use  system to hold vehicle  front brakes called roll stop, in California if you get caught  making a roll stop the ticked will be $400.00,  so what is the roll stop in wood turning?

charlie


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 23, 2018)

Thanks !!! Mark now I know what a roll stop is

Charlie


----------



## Terredax (May 23, 2018)

Dieseldoc said:


> OK Art :
> You got me on this one!!!!  Roll stop, Back in  my drag racing days we use  system to hold vehicle  front brakes called roll stop, in California if you get caught  making a roll stop the ticked will be $400.00,  so what is the roll stop in wood turning?
> 
> charlie



I think what you are referring to, is now called a line lock.
In my younger days, we just used the brake pedal, and did "power braking".


In any event, for a custom roll stop, you could use precious metal clay. There are, or used to be, many, many molds that could be used to shape the clay.
You could also look at jewelry making websites. There are many items that could be utilized as a roll stop. Maybe a small dimple drilled in the cap to place a Swarovski crystal? Or for the discriminating eccentric... a flawless diamond?


----------



## magpens (May 23, 2018)

I just don't understand why women have to wear earrings ... totally distracting !


----------



## magpens (May 23, 2018)

> You could also look at jewelry making websites. There are many items  that could be utilized as a roll stop. Maybe a small dimple drilled in  the cap to place a Swarovski crystal? Or for the discriminating  eccentric... a flawless diamond?


 How about a thumb tack ... or maybe that term is not understood in this century


----------



## Terredax (May 23, 2018)

magpens said:


> How about a thumb tack ... or maybe that term is not understood in this century



On some of the jewelry sites, they have tie tacks. You might be able to find one in the shape of a thumb.:wink:


----------



## gtriever (May 23, 2018)

Earrings! Why didn't I think of that?!?    :redface:


----------



## Gregory Hardy (May 23, 2018)

Ear rings are easy (and you get two pens out of each pair)!  Precious metal clay works to, but I have found it easier to work with precious metal sheet and some files.  Earring posts are cheap and so is solder.


----------



## Gregory Hardy (May 23, 2018)

If you settle on clay, cooltools.com is a great source - materials and instructional videos.


----------



## Woodchipper (May 23, 2018)

Off the topic a bit but we called the front locking brakes, drag brakes.  When on the line, you popped the clutch while holding the front brakes.  When the Christmas tree hit green, you released the front brakes and took off down the strip.  College buddy had them on his full blown Dodge 440.  Used to amaze people when his tires were smoking and he wasn't moving!


----------



## More4dan (May 23, 2018)

The new Mustang GT comes with this feature stock. Button on the dash.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Curly (May 23, 2018)

magpens said:


> I just don't understand why women have to wear earrings ... totally distracting !



Roll stops. Keeps their head from spinning when they roll their eyes.

I'm going to hurt because of that wisecrack.:biggrin:


----------



## magpens (May 23, 2018)

You're wicked, Pete !


----------



## anthonyd (May 25, 2018)

Hi Art,

I get most of mine from a few local beading stores in my area. Just search beading supplies on Google and you will most likely find one near where you live. I have bought small metal feathers, faces, swords, police boxes, four leaf clovers, baseball bats, frogs, fish, etc. Most of them were under a dollar each.

Tony


----------

